# BITTE UM SCHNELLE HILFE!!!  Eagle Cuda 242



## Pförtnex (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo Jungs..
hat von euch einer das Echolot " Eagle Cuda 242 " ? Ich benötige bitte mal ganz dringen die Bedienungsanleitung in Deutsch. Im Netz habe ich sie nur in Englisch gefunden.
Kann die bitte mal einer von euch einer einscannen und mir per mail schicken oder einen Link schicken?
danke euch schon mal für eure mühe..
gruß tobias


----------



## Trollvater (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: BITTE UM SCHNELLE HILFE!!!  Eagle Cuda 242*

Diese suche ich auch bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## Angler_AST (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: BITTE UM SCHNELLE HILFE!!!  Eagle Cuda 242*

Konnte jemand helfen? Ich bin ebenfalls auf der Suche danach! Danke


----------



## Trollvater (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: BITTE UM SCHNELLE HILFE!!!  Eagle Cuda 242*



Angler_AST schrieb:


> Konnte jemand helfen? Ich bin ebenfalls auf der Suche danach! Danke



http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-echolot-eagle-cuda-128-168/58162536-230-7786


----------



## 50er-Jäger (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: BITTE UM SCHNELLE HILFE!!!  Eagle Cuda 242*

Wozu brauch man bei so einem einfachen Gerät noch ne Anleitung?
 Das Teil hat ein an und Ausknopf und zwei Pfeile um im Menü die Punkte abzulaufen, die anderen zwei Pfeiltasten dann um eben Einstellung zu ändern fertig...

=eagle cuda 242 bedienungsanleitung deutsch" target="_blank">https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=eagle%20cuda%20242%20bedienungsanleitung%20deutsch

erstes Ergebnis, sollte passen...


----------



## Angler9999 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: BITTE UM SCHNELLE HILFE!!!  Eagle Cuda 242*

http://www.lmdfdg.com/?q=Bedienungsanleitung+cuda+242

http://draadlozefishfinder.free.fr/guppy_4511/file/Funkecholot.pdf

Verstehe ich nicht, das man nicht einfach mal selbst in die Suchmaschinen eingibt ......


----------

